# does it cost anything to open a G-mail account



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been having trouble with yahoo. Someone keeps ripping me off. They must have my IP address or something but yahoo has locked me out again. Any body know where I can get a free email address.


----------



## Handidad (Feb 28, 2009)

https://mail.google.com/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike,

Ditto what Handidad posted. Gmail is easy to use, gives you lots of space and is free! You might even consider making "iGoogle" you home page. You can check your mail, Lumberjocks posts and a bunch of other stuff all on the same page.

Hope you are feel OK and your treatments are not too uncomfortable.

Lew


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Mike, I use gmail too. You had some sort of bug in your yahoo account. I was sending out one of those email from Africa asking for money. Try the gmail. It's easy and a good system….g


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

My two cents would be Mike, to go with Google. When I first started learning the computer I had a few e-mail accounts. My son taught me to get with Google and I have never looked back. I have the Google home page that you can custom fit with your own interests. You can use the Google Alerts, (I wrote a thread on it here a couple of days back) and if you do decide to switch to Google, I can give you links of different things one can use Google mail for, it is truly amazing. There really is nothing like it on the web. Plus it has tons of room. I still have a Yahoo account, pretty much because I have to have it for a couple reasons, but without exaggerating 85 % of my mail I receive in that account is spam. I would say on the average a spam e-mail makes its way into my G-mail account maybe once every 3 months. I am not lying. Yes like lew says you can have your LJ's on there and sooo much more. I LOVE it and if you have any questions I may be able to help you with please ask. I have learned a ton about g-mail and Google in general. It's almost a little hobby of mine.
Good luck and please let us all know, will ya?
PEACE!!!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

On another note… If you have an online account with an internet service provider. And you most certainly have. They've provided you with one or more internet accounts. Which means if you can get on the internet through them you can get your mail. The account is reliable and fast and handles attachments more cleanly than a web based mail account. I never understand why people who pay for an internet account don't use the mail space they've been given. Oh, and with your isp mail you can also get it online like gmail.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Google! its a nice place Mike, lots of applications, translator,weather, groups, anything!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike I use …hotmail.com . ....works very well also you get a signal everytime you have mail


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

My ISP is AT&T and I use their's with no problems. One limitaion with Hotmail (the last time I checked) is that they limit you to smaller file sizes than some of the others which can present hassle when sending or receiving large files like high res. photos.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone I think I'll take Allisons advice and just go with her gmail advice, it sounds like the way to go.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I would agree that gmail is nice.

I have had an account before they were available to the public.

I check my e-mail with my e-mail program (Eudora) without ever having to open my browser, but I can if I wanted to.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I started G-mail a couple of months ago Mike, *Go for it.*


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Back to what Daniel said. 1. you don't pay for an Internet account you pay for the service. I used my Internet account for email for several months and that's what convinced me to go to google. I agree with Allison plus if you change isp you don't have to change your e-mail address.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mike I have a gmail account and I have it forwarded to my isp account. So I never go there I go to the one by my iSP. If I ever change ISP's then I'll just forward my gmail it to my new address.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a happy iGoogle user, I even set up a different account at work. The network administrators at my
employer have my work PC so locked down I can not even get to MS Office. Google Documents is my
work around for that. Google Voice is in Beta, maybe I will finally be able to dump AT&T for good.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been getting some spam lately though.

But I think it's coming through my MSN on Qwest account who is my provider.

I'd like to know how to remedy this, maybe some one has a remedy

Although it's much easier to delete spam on Gmail.


----------



## JimBuchanan (Mar 25, 2009)

I am switching everything over to Gmail. We're moving our company mail that way, too. It may not be important to you, but their label system is nicer than the traditional folder system. It allows you to file the same email in as many categories as appropriate.


----------



## Handidad (Feb 28, 2009)

Although it probably is not necessary to have gmail account, google has lots of options including sketchup. http://www.google.ca/intl/en/options/


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Mike, I really think you will be happy with Google Mail and all the other great things you can do with it. 
PEACE!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks a heaping, steaming pantload everybody, I think I will take your advice. I appreciate all the comebacks. mike.


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately if you use your ISP (MSN/etc…) for your email account, when you decide to change internet providers, you end up doing the whole email shuffle which can be a huge pain in the splinter. 

If you are considering this for your own personal domain, you can also setup Gmail to handle all your mail exchanger records . . . which is very nice since they do a tremendous job at filtering spam. For a number of years I had my email on a friend's system and NEVER gave it out other than for posting things on specific sites. Eventually somewhere it leaked out and I was getting tons of spam on it also-he changed his domain to use Gmail for the mail system and my spam went down to virtually nothing. Having an email address like [email protected] is far more professional than [email protected]


----------

